# Crée sur n'importe quel mac une clé usb bootable windows



## iGamemac7 (25 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, dans Boot Camp nous avons pas tous l'option pour créer une clé usb bootable 

voici la solution : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhUeWTeP2Xs&feature=share&list=UUnUFAANAVKfzKlYBj0lpUqA


Copier en lieux sûr le fichier original !! 

Cordialement l'équipe iGamemac7.


----------



## tonrain (25 Juillet 2013)

Quand on met une vidéo explicative sur Internet, la moindre des choses, c'est de s'assurer qu'elle ne contient pas de faute de frappes dès la première phrase.

Ensuite, je ne vois pas l'interêt de ce tutoriel, étant donné qu'en cherchant un peu, on trouve facilement l'explication pour modifier le fichier info.plist de l'assistant BootCamp pour y ajouter le modèle de son ordinateur dans la liste des appareils autorisés à créer une clef usb contenant l'installeur de Windows 7/8.

Au passage, venir sur un forum poster un lien de vidéo vers sa chaîne youtube, j'appelle ça sur du spam.

Enfin, je vais répondre à ton commentaire dans la vidéo: si ton ordinateur ne démarre pas sur la clef, c'est parce que son EFI n'est pas autorisé à démarrer sur des périphériques au format autre que GPT/GUID. C'est un blocage mis par Apple qui peut-être contourné en utilisant un logiciel externe tel rEFIT. Tu le saurais en ayant cherché sur le forum installer Windows depuis une clef USB. Seul les appareils vendus par Apple de base sans lecteur CD/DVD peuvent reconnaître nativement une clef usb FAT32/MBR pour démarrer dessus.

*Oui, j'étais en mode connard en rédigeant cette réponse*


----------



## iGamemac7 (26 Juillet 2013)

kignon a dit:


> Quand on met une vidéo explicative sur Internet, la moindre des choses, c'est de s'assurer qu'elle ne contient pas de faute de frappes dès la première phrase.
> 
> Ensuite, je ne vois pas l'interêt de ce tutoriel, étant donné qu'en cherchant un peu, on trouve facilement l'explication pour modifier le fichier info.plist de l'assistant BootCamp pour y ajouter le modèle de son ordinateur dans la liste des appareils autorisés à créer une clef usb contenant l'installeur de Windows 7/8.
> 
> ...



Merci pour vôtre  réponse très sympathique,  pour la faute de frappes je ne voie vraiment pas à quoi vous faite référence, lintérêt c'est que certaine personne préfère un tuto vidéo tout simplement, appelé cela comme vous voulez mais si je poste ma vidéo sur un forum qui parle de mac os, je ne suis pas HS ni dans la mauvaise section du forum,  après pour le logiciel rEFI après avoir fait la vidéo j'ai compris pourquoi mais merci de ta réponse quand même.

cordialement.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juillet 2013)

kignon a dit:


> Ensuite, je ne vois pas l'interêt de ce tutoriel, étant donné qu'en cherchant un peu, on trouve facilement l'explication pour modifier le fichier info.plist de l'assistant BootCamp pour y ajouter le modèle de son ordinateur dans la liste des appareils autorisés à créer une clef usb contenant l'installeur de Windows 7/8.



phrase trop longue limite compréhensible



kignon a dit:


> j'appelle ça sur du spam.


 faute de frappe ?

manifestement iGamemac7 a des soucis d'orthographe, mais si on donne des leçons, on se doit d'être irréprochable...


----------



## tonrain (29 Juillet 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> phrase trop longue limite compréhensible



+1, mais quel con(nard) ce kignon




Powerdom a dit:


> faute de frappe ?
> 
> manifestement iGamemac7 a des soucis d'orthographe, mais si on donne des leçons, on se doit d'être irréprochable...



Vrai, mais une documentation se doit d'être plus qu'irréprochable. J'ai rien contre les fautes de frappes, sauf dans les documentation. 

Pour la faute de frappe, faut regarder vers 00:17 "WINDOWS DPEUIS". 

Ensuite un autre conseil puisque je suis plus en mode connard: quand on écrit un texte, faut faire en sorte que la forme soit la même du début à la fin: on écrit pas EN MAjscULE en mettant des minuscule au milieu des mots.

Si tu es sur Mac OS, normalement, en vérifiant que ton clavier est configuré en "Français" et non en "Français numérique", si tu actives le verrouillage majuscule et que tu appuies sur la touche de l'accent, tu peux créer un é majuscule comme celui-ci: "É". (si c'est pas claire, j'explicite un peu mieux - je parle du mot CLé dans la vidéo).

Ensuite, bien que je n'aie rien contre toi: non, tu n'es pas hors sujet, mais il existe déjà un sujet pour installer Windows depuis une clef USB et il aurait mieux valu que tu ajoutes ce message à ce sujet en précisant que tu avais trouvé une autre méthode pour créer une clef USB d'installation de Windows. :rose:

Y a toujours des smileys quand je suis gentil


----------



## pirebarbar (14 Avril 2015)

a bas l''ortoFAF arrêté d’être des élitistes de merde ... en plus c'est un forum mac ... on est pas chez pivot ... je fait des fôtes d’orthographe, puis je communiquer sur internet ????
question : faut il mettre un "s" à merde dans la phrase " élitistes de merde"


----------



## pirebarbar (14 Avril 2015)

sinon  il y a ça http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/?source=typ_redirect


----------

